# Can Outside to Inside House Temperature Change Cause Illness



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't seem to find a definitive answer to this question. When I'm not prepping my budgies for breeding I put their cage outback on the porch during the morning so they can get direct sunlight. It's often mid to upper 80s F by 8 AM. My cockatiel's cage is permanently housed on the back porch. When the temps get too hot during the summer and I see her behavior change I bring the cockatiel inside to cool down (and she comes inside randomly for out of cage time).

Is this change of temperature (for both species) dangerous? They aren't near a draft inside, but could the change from 90-100 F down to 76-79 F cause an illness? I never thought of it before, and they've always been healthy birds, never sick. It's obviously better than having the cockatiel overheat, but I want to know if I'm playing with fire here or if this is a safe practice.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not put a bird in direct sunlight outside unless they also have an area in the cage to which they could move and get out of the sun if they so choose, especially if it's hot and humid. I realize that the sun is good for them to an extent but I myself would not want to be in the sun with no way to get out of it if I so desired. As far as the change in temperature from outside to inside goes, I am no expert but the difference you stated does not seem too much to be an issue and 76-79F is still not too cool so I would tend to think that it would not be a problem. Let's see what others say.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I think as long as the cage is in partial shade, so your birds can escape the direct sun if they want, then bringing them outside is perfectly safe  so long as you're nearby watching because there are horror stories of hawks and other predators killing budgies outside!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Everything I've researched has indicated sudden changes in temperature are not good for budgies while incremental temperature change over a period of hours is not a problem.

Cody is correct that a portion of the cage should always be in the shade. 
The budgies need to be able to move out of the direct sunlight if they want.

Unfortunately, I don't know if cockatiels are as sensitive to temperature change as budgies as I have no experience with that species.*


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! The only direct sun they receive is the sunrise and only because it is rising and shining onto the porch from the side. This doesn't last long. They don't ever get direct uncovered sun past morning (the porch is covered and enclosed). I was more worried about the cockatiel after I move her inside in the afternoon when I notice the temps are too hot. I've been doing this for about 2 years now so I figure it's ok, but wanted to double check. The budgies are inside other than if they are let out for sunrise, so not too concerned about the temp change there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since your cockatiel has been experiencing the temperature change for two years with no ill effects I think you are fine continuing just as you have been.

I believe cockatiels overall are a more "hardy" bird than budgies which are fragile in so many ways. 
I've noticed the same about my lovebirds as well.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

From what I've read as well as experience with my own birds budgies included (not cockatiels), I think if they are healthy, not stressed, and have a good immune system, (as well as being accustomed to this), it should be fine. In the summer in SoCal it can get very hot also, and we have central a/c. In an interest to save on electricity and $ I wait til it's pretty hot to turn it on (about 82F in the house, and it feels like 100 lol) anyway it drops to 72 or lower pretty quick and it has always been fine.

If the drop is too sudden it probably "can" cause illness and weakened immunity in certain susceptible individuals.. although it has not happened with my birds over the years, as you know I have to say this as a disclaimer to all reading that there is nothing certain, and sure it 'can' happen.

Edit: FaeryBee and I posting at the same time . I agree with the above. Also, I think budgies might be a bit more 'fragile' than many other species.


----------

